
Chernoff Faces - mkempe
https://gnarmis.github.io/chernoff-faces/
======
mkempe
Dislays multivariate data in the shape of a human face, to take advantage of
our brain's face-recognition abilities.

It's unfortunate that most of the generated faces look sad or odd.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernoff_face](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernoff_face)

